# WOW!!  I love this website!!



## gspot (Jul 30, 2007)

My name is Glenn and in June I finally gave up my propane grill that I've been using since college -- the thing finally fell apart.  I thought I would try something new, so my family gave me a Traeger grill for my Birthday!!  So far I've mastered cooking steaks....just like the old propane grill (minus the hot spots).  

I've read a lot about this smoking thing....much more challenging....much more fun....and the meat tastes a million times better!!!!!  I started with something easy...smoked salmon... Excellent.  So far I've eaten extremely tough Brisket (didn't cook it long enough of course), cremated some babyback ribs, and now I have a pork butt on the grill (I'm stuck at 150 degrees....but this time I know not to be impatient!!).  I have a vinegar based sauce to add as soon as it is done...can't hardly wait!!!

I've read a lot and have a lot of questions.  So far I've learned that everything I've read and learned is just a guide.....you need lots of hands on experience!!!

I'm surely an amateur at smoking meat....but look forward to trying all this new stuff!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

welcome to smf. first thing... patience is key. do you have a good thermo ? for either the grate or the meat ? - either way- don't rush it. low & slow- 220-260. it'll take a while. it just takes practice.keep spritzing it every hour or so after the first 2 hrs... you should be fine.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome Glenn -

Just remember low and slow! There no rushing good Q!


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Glenn!

Sure looks like you are well on your way to being a pitmaster!

Have you taken Jeff's Five day Basic e-Course?

A lot of ground is covered in that course!

Cheers!


----------



## triple b (Jul 30, 2007)

And a welcome from Canada to SMF!
Yes,take Jeff's free 5 day ecourse.Lots of good info there.
Also lots of good folks here willing to help,just ask.

Keep on smokin'!


----------



## meowey (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Glenn! Now that we have you hooked, make sure you post some pics of your smokes... we like pictures!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Glenn. Glad you found us!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Aloha Glenn and a Big Texas Welcome to SMF!  Dont be shy.....Ask any question(s) you have and someone will be along shortly with an answer.  Good luck and hope to see ya around.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Glen, welcome the best smokin' site on the planet earth. Good luck on your learning curve, you tast buds will enjoy it also.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, my last butt stayed at 155Â° for about 2hrs, don't increase your temp or try to rush it, it's worth the wait, are you pullin or slicing.
Deejay Debi already welcomed you, check out her site http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## cheech (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF glad you are here


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF, and hello from Canada,enjoy the site ,lots of good info and great peeps here


----------



## short one (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy your stay at SMF. We enjoy pictures also.


----------



## gspot (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!!!  Let see if I can answer all the questions:

1.  I am on day 2 of the five day training
2.  I definitely need an electronic thermometer (right now I am using a cheap one that you put in and take out)
3.  The pork came out great!!!!!  I was stuck at 150 degrees for almost 2 hours exactly.  Once I got the temp to 180-185, I wrapped it in foil, put in some towels for about an hour.  The pork is juicy and it almost fell apart when I began pulling it apart.  I love this stuff!!!!!  I've tried two different sauces so far -- a vinegar based sauce (didn't think I would like it.....love it!) and a "whats-this-here-sauce" (Worcestershire sauce) based bbq....again love it!!!

Thanks for all the advice!!!  I think next weekend is beef brisket adventure #2!!!  This time I will take some pics!

Glenn


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

sounds good. we do love the pics.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF gspot!!! Glad you made it.


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF....glad to have you as part of our fraternity!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Glenn!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you to our family!...Been offline here 
due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 23, 2007)

HELLO
 as a fellow newbie to smoking myself just want you to know this is a great place for begginers.the short time I have been on line I have learned a vast amount of info about smoking.hope all goes well strive for the blue smoke
Good luck and Good smoking
 Redbrinkman1955


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF* the best BBQ site on the net glad to have you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you are well on your way to pitmaster. 

One of my favorite smokes is a butt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 they are hard to kill. The plateau is killer you start to swear your thermo is broke the zoom its done. 

I usually mop mine every hour with a vinegar based mop sauce. I aim for about 195 to 205 degrees for pulling. I also keep the tamp in the smoker between 180 to 220 degrees a little lower than most recommend but seems to work well for me.


----------

